# Bed and Breakfast



## D a v e W (Dec 21, 2009)

Occ class, I say R-1, maybe R-2. What say the masses? Thanks inner office debate, the best kind!  :lol: Sorry 3 rooms on bottom floor, Walk out basement....


----------



## Alias (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast



			
				D a v e W said:
			
		

> Occ class, I say R-1, maybe R-2. What say the masses? Thanks inner office debate, the best kind!  :lol:


I say both -

R-1 for the rented rooms, R-2 for the landlord's quarters.  Of course I would also take into account how many rooms were actually being rented.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## JBI (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

Dave - IF you were in NYS, I'd say with certainty that a B&B is a single family dwelling.     Outside of NYS there is a bit more confusion. It's a NYS thing.     We had the foresight to provide for them in our NYS Codes.  :roll:

The I-Codes, I believe, are silent on the subject and few if any other State Codes identify them specifically.  :?

Other opinions will vary...  :roll:

Whos got the popcorn? :lol:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

TRANSIENT. Occupancy of a dwelling unit or sleeping unit for not more than 30 days.

R-1	Residential occupancies containing sleeping units where the occupants are primarily transient in nature, including:

Agree with Sue it is probably both but I would lean towards the R-1 because of the multiple transient occupants using the establishment


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

Yeah, I would have to go with Sue on this, we have plenty of these in CO, and they are not at all different from any other hotel/motel. And yes, the "Innkeeper" may, or may not be, a permenant resident.

It's great you have guidance on this John, although I don't agree with it! JMHO!


----------



## JBI (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

fb - What's wrong with...

BED AND BREAKFAST DWELLING. Owner-occupied residence, resulting from the conversion of a one-family dwelling, used for providing overnight accommodations and a morning meal to not more than 10 transient lodgers, and containing not more than five bedrooms for such lodgers.

SECTION AJ704 BED AND BREAKFAST DWELLINGS

AJ704.1 Scope. Owner-occupied one-family dwellings converted for use as bed and breakfast dwellings as defined in Section AJ202 shall comply with this section.

AJ704.2 Occupancy. A residence converted to a bed and breakfast dwelling shall have no more than five sleeping rooms for accommodating up to 10 transient lodgers.

AJ704.3 Special conditions. A one-family dwelling is permitted to be converted for use as a bed and breakfast dwelling under the following conditions:

1.    No sleeping rooms for transient use shall be located above the second story.

2.    A fire-safety notice shall be affixed to the occupied side of the entrance door of each bedroom for transient use indicating:

1.    Means of egress;

2.    Location of means for transmitting fire alarms, if any; and

3.    Evacuation procedures to be followed in the event of a fire or smoke condition or upon activation of a fire or smoke-detecting or other alarm device.

AJ704.4 Means of egress. Means of egress shall include at least one of the following alternatives:

1.    A limited area sprinkler system installed in conformance with NFPA 13D protecting all interior stairs serving as a means of egress;

2.    An exterior stair conforming to the requirements of Sections R314.1 and Section R314.2 of this code, providing a second means of egress from all above grade stories or levels; or

3.    An opening for emergency use conforming to the requirements of Section R310 of this code within each bedroom for transient use, such opening to have a sill not more than 14 feet above level grade directly below and, as permanent equipment, a portable escape ladder that attaches securely to such sill. Such ladder shall be constructed with rigid rungs designed to stand off from the building wall, shall be capable of sustaining a minimum load of 1,000 pounds, and shall extend to and provide unobstructed egress to open space at grade.

Looks like perfectly reasonable stuff to me...    I'll bet you're just jealous that Colorado didn't think of it first...  :lol: (Note that 'owner-occupied' is a pre-requisite for the designation... and the 10 guest limit is based on Health Dept. Regs for 'Transient Multiple Dwellings')


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

How many sleeping rooms?  How many lodgers?

If you add enough rooms together its a hotel!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

I guess really, it wouldn't make any difference, as long as it's considered R-3 under the I-codes, it's IBC, and sprinklered. (see the proper terminology?) In my original response I had my old UBC hat on, where R-3 would not have been sprinklered.


----------



## Oldman (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

According to the 2009 IBC, R-1 and allowed to be constructed as a R-3, if 10 or less occupants


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

I think FB nailed it.  The classification does not really matter too much since sprinklers will be required and the corridors will still need a rating.  A B&B is typically small enough that Type V-B construction would be permitted.


----------



## Alias (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

We had one open here in town.  It is essentially two rooms for the hunting guide's clients.  No problem on the home occupation permit, definite problem with environmental health on the kitchen requirements.  Appliances must be commercial.  So, this guy has half of the B&B now.   :roll:

Sue, lost on the snowy CA frontier..................


----------



## MarkRandall (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

John,

Thanks for the post of NY's code. That all seems very reasonable to me and I'd like to see this spread to the west coast.

The majority of Bed and Breakfast places are older homes converted to B&B. To meet IBC requirements today is not easy nor inexpensive. I'm afraid new B&B's will become nonexistant unless built from scratch. It's also good that the 2009 IBC has provisions for building per R-3 which is not a big deal when building new, but retrofitting a complete sprinkler system into an old home could still difficult. I like NY's limited sprinkler requirements.


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: Bed and Breakfast

Thanks everyone for your veiws, I think they might just wait until August after we adopt the 09 books in July.  :mrgreen:


----------

